
Build a fully functional web app without any code - TheBiv
https://bubble.is/?ref=hackernews
======
smpetrey
> Bubble is designed to replace programming languages and frameworks
> traditionally used for web development. It replaces back-end technologies
> such as Ruby on Rails, Python / Django, and PHP, and it replaces front-end
> technologies such as HTML, CSS, and Javascript. [1]

[1] [https://bubble.is/faq](https://bubble.is/faq)

